# Expectant unexpected litter



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Recently been having problems with my fuzzy line. My mother and one of the sons I kept died unexpectedly from what seemed like seizure and back leg paralysis. The last male has been dojng great so decided to keep trying. I bought a pew female from a nearby store to try and get a line going again. This was two weeks ago. The female is showing pregnancy now and even though she was with my male since she arrived I know they aren't his. This is an unexpected thing (well kinda, the pet store doesn't seperate their mice.) but honestly it would help me get another female in the mix that I can keep tame. Curious on if there will be any other colors poping up or if they will be all pew. Will keep updated when babies arive


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm not suggesting you're wrong, but, how do you know that your male isn't the sire? Two weeks is exactly when pregnancy would begin to show.....


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hmm... You might be right on that. I'm used to mice showing closer to the last few days rather than a week.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

She had her babies last night. Giving her a bit before checking onthe babies and giving hersomeeggs.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

I've seen at least 5 when looking in. Teaser pic of mom with 3 babies.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

So 8 total and all looking fine with milk band.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

2 pink eyed and 6 black eyed. I'm thinking now this is my males litter if the black eyes come out agouti.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

I ended up culling one because it stopped growing with the others and was having some issues. I have 3 girls and 4 boys. Hope to get some decent pics in.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

babies almost fully weened


----------

